

Wolfenstein 3D in HTML5 - rangibaby
http://wolfenstein.bethsoft.com

======
rangibaby
Some obvservations:

• This appears to be a straight port from the original C source[1] to JS (it's
in plaintext, so you can have a look.)

• As such, it's look and feel is more faithful to the original than the native
iOS port, which is partly based on a GPL port[2], has high(er) resolution
graphics from yet another port and is missing some things from the PC version
(tally screen, the "Yeah!" scene when you escape from the castle.)

[1] <http://www.btinternet.com/~belowe/> [2]
[http://www.idsoftware.com/iphone-
games/wolfenstein-3d-classi...](http://www.idsoftware.com/iphone-
games/wolfenstein-3d-classic-platinum/wolfdevelopment.htm)

IMHO the second link is an excellent read in itself.

